# Spiney Leaf Insects



## Inkslinger (Oct 16, 2007)

Picked these Guys up to day from Bunnarong Aquarium in Frankston
Great deal $98 full set up + 2 critters.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesomely Wierd Looking Creatures.


Mrs I

xxx


----------



## m.punja (Oct 16, 2007)

how big was the setup?my brother bought a decent sized container with three females and two males for $50 the other day. Looks great either way.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 16, 2007)

m.punja said:


> how big was the setup?my brother bought a decent sized container with three females and two males for $50 the other day. Looks great either way.



I used to breed them by the hundred in enclosures which cost me $3 to buy and about 50c to modify  I'm sure Inkslinger's one looks better though


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

They're cool looking but I find them a little boring myself.. Maybe it's because i have a penchant for venomous and pain inflicting things?

It'd be a pain to have to supply them with fresh leaves etc constantly. That being said, the ones I have handled were really cool. Like robots.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 16, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> I used to breed them by the hundred in enclosures which cost me $3 to buy and about 50c to modify  I'm sure Inkslinger's one looks better though


 

Yeah I know. My brothers enclosure has nothing on this one. Although it will do the job for now until he gets something like this. Plus is think he bargained them to get an extra couple or something. I can't believe how much these things can go for, a local petshop to me is charging $45 dollars for a singles stick insect!


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 16, 2007)

m.punja said:


> Yeah I know. My brothers enclosure has nothing on this one. Although it will do the job for now until he gets something like this. Plus is think he bargained them to get an extra couple or something. I can't believe how much these things can go for, a local petshop to me is charging $45 dollars for a singles stick insect!



$45 wow I think they are $18 each on there own


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 16, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> I used to breed them by the hundred in enclosures which cost me $3 to buy and about 50c to modify  I'm sure Inkslinger's one looks better though



Its set up for display at my place of work so yep I think its worth the $50, but I agree with you John if breeding simple and cost efficient is the way to go.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

Woah cool work place! What is it? A zoo?


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 16, 2007)

*Nice Inks, I always have a look at them when I'm in there. *


----------



## Viridae (Oct 16, 2007)

Got bigger versions of those pics?


----------



## Viridae (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh aad I want a litter bug, rhino beetles or a giant millipede!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

Centipedes are cooler!


----------



## Viridae (Oct 16, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Centipedes are cooler!



They give me the heeby jeebies.

The whole hunt and devour thing is cool though.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 16, 2007)

*YEY for centipedes!*



PhilK said:


> Centipedes are cooler!


 
you tell em Phil!  lol


----------

